# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  My friends

## عبدالله الشيخ

*My friends*






*أجميل التحيهـ .,.,.,*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

صوره راااااااااااائعه جدااا
يسلموو اخوي
موفق لكل خير
دمت بود

----------


## نُون

واااو ..
تحليقٌ حالم ]...
ما أشهى الحديثَ فوق هذا الصرح و على مشارفِ خيوط الشمس }...


مميز كالعادة ،

----------


## sh0osh0o

*سيلويتـ رائع و التقاطهـ مميزه* 

*تستاهل التقييم وبكل ج‘ـداره & الفايف **

*في انتظـ ـ ـ ـار ج‘ـديدك المميز*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لقطه رهيبه

----------


## إبتسام السهم

تصوير رهيب ...

----------


## عبدالله الشيخ

> صوره راااااااااااائعه جدااا
> يسلموو اخوي
> موفق لكل خير
> دمت بود



الأختـ الكريمهـ .,., 
دمعة طفلة يتيمه .,.,,. 
الأروع تواجدكم بيننا .,., 
أجمل التحيه .,.,

----------


## عبدالله الشيخ

> واااو ..
> 
> تحليقٌ حالم ]...
> ما أشهى الحديثَ فوق هذا الصرح و على مشارفِ خيوط الشمس }... 
> 
> 
> مميز كالعادة ،



الأختـ الكريمهـ .,., 
براءة من الحبـ .,., 
اشكر تواجدكـ العطر وإبداء الرأي بالصورة .,., 
مع أجمل التحيات .,.,

----------


## أبو سلطان

سلهووووت رهيب

لكن لم تخبرنا أخي عن ما استخدمته في التقاط هذه الصورة لاكتفاء الفائدة

سلمت أخي

و شكرا

----------


## hope

مششششآء اللهـ 
روعهـ
تسلم اييييدكـ عالصوره 

بانتظار جديدك

تحياتي

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد* 
*تصوير ابداعي* 
*يعطيك ربي ألف عافيه*  
*موفقـــــ :)*

----------


## Sweet Magic

عبدالله الشيخ

يعطيك العافية  

على الصورة الجميلة 

ما ننحرم جديد عدستك  

دمت بود

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
تصوير روووعه وإلتقاطه ارووع بالسلولايت 
توحي لأجوااء شاعريه واجمل ليلة بالعمر والمصارحه بالكلااام :)
يعطيك العافيه اخوووي ع المجهوود
لا عدمناا جديد ابدااعك
تحيااتووو

----------


## هدوء الغرام

لقطة جميلة 
مشكورين

----------


## رضيو

ماشاء الله سلويت جميل جدا !!

وفقك الله

----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ـمه ..


بإس ـم الله ماش ـاء الله ..


لقطة س ـولويت رهيبه ..


أع ـجبني المنظر وااايد ..


س ـلمت يمناك وع ـدستك الـ خ ـياليه ..


ع ـطاك ربي الـ ع ـااافيه ..


لا ع ـدمنا تميز مواض ـيعك ..


دمتَ بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

ماشااااااء الله رووووووووووووووعه بمعنى الكلمه 
الله يعطيكـ الف عافيه 

سلمتم من كل مكروه 

دمتم بقلبٌ نآآآآبض

----------

